# Zeus is gone



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

....and a piece of me has died right along with him. I have never had such an amazing dog. So protective of me and the kids, yet so very very gentle with us at the same time. 

They came out to our car to put him down. First sedated him. We comforted him for that 10 minutes - told him how amazing he is, how much we'd miss him, how much we loved him. I thanked him for always protecting us and always being my shoulder to lean on. We were wiping his nose because it was running and his tounge was sticking out but he couldn't reach it up to his nose. The he got that last shot and went peacefully. 

He hasn't rested well in over a week. He was up every 20 minutes drinking water or crying to go out - or just crying standing next to me. I laid on the floor with him to sleep last night. He didn't sleep much - he was so uncomfortable and had such a hard time breathing. 

I know it was the thing to do but sometimes I feel I should have done something else. I know...it was his time to go. I just needed to help him get there.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

may his soul rest in peace! if there is such a thing as an after life or rebirth may he come in whatever form and have the best life ever!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry for your loss(


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

It will get better. I will pray and think about you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Linda, my sympathy to you on this very sad day. 
May Zeus be welcomed at the Bridge by all the great ones who have passed.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. He is at peace and no longer in pain. :hugs:


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Zeus *

My thoughts have been with you all day.
It is the day we all know is coming and we all dread.
May you take some comfort in knowing he had the best life possible with you that he could have possibly had.
You saved him from his previous owners who 
neglected him and abused him.
Cherish his memory and remember,
'Tis better to have loved and lost
Than to never have loved at all.
God speed Zeus! 
Until You meet again.......
I am SO SORRY LINDA.
Let me know if there is anything I can do.

Brigitte


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very sorry to hear this. Even though it was the hardest thing to do, you did make the right choice. Remember the happy times with him, it will help make you feel better. The way you have described him, i can tell he was a great dog.
RIP Zeus.


----------



## Clay (Apr 2, 2010)

I know it was a very hard decision, but it was best for Zeus. RIP Zeus, you had a loving family.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

I`m so sorry for Your loss. Too short life for eternal friends. We prayfor You.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Linda I am so very sorry for your loss. You made a very brave and caring decision to help Zeus. My thoughts ane prayers are with you. Rest In Peace dear Zeus xx


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

So sorry you lost your Zeus.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry Linda.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

:hugs:

:rip: Zeus


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Linda,
i understand what your going through i lost my heart boy in Janurary........i also feel part of me went with him......he was a once in a lifetime dogs, just one that the bond was so deep, that special connection..........all anyone can do is keep the memories dear to your heart and take comfort in the things left behind, until that special day when your souls will meet again.

god bless.
debbie


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

:rip: Zeus. 
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you everyone! Does anyone know of a good place to buy a pet urn? It has been so difficult today. There are times I don't think I can go on but I know my Zeusy wouldn't want me to feel this way. It hurts so bad. I've spent the day throwing up. I am emotionally and physically exhuasted. If it was the right thing to do why do I feel so so so horrible. He was having trouble breathing, standing, etc... I know I had to do it. ... It just happened so quick. I thought he was going to be around for a few more years. His hips, back, legs were all PERFECT! He was running and playing only 2 weeks ago and today - he's gone. After the surgery and they said everything went well and they got everything - I thought we were all clear after that. He was so happy only a couple of weeks ago. This is a horrible feeling. He was so much more than a dog - he was almost human like and the biggest part of our family. I will mis him so much!!! I just want to touch him again and hug and kiss him. Oh this hurts...


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I am so sorry Linda. Many thoughts for you and your family during this difficult time.

You did right for your Zeus, it takes alot of courage to make that decision. Just like the trust, loyalty and courage they show us everyday, in their last days they depend on us for the very same as they always had. 

Run free Zeus, sounds like he is an amazing dog :halogsd:


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am so so sorry Linda! I just went and read your other posts. What a devastating loss, to happen so quickly :hugs"

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...09-zeus-how-do-i-say-goodbye.html#post1809318


Cancer is a wicked beast - it only takes a very small number of cancer cells for it to establish away from the original cancer site. it's possible that some cells escaped during the surgery. It's possible that it was already slowly growing in other parts of his body at the time of the surgery - in fact, that is probably more likely.

You rescued him 12 years ago and gave him a wonderful life, and he was a wonderful companion. As so many have said, it is never long enough. You gave him a gentle and kind goodbye and freedom :hugs:


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry... I know how hard that is on you and your family. To me, that is the worst part of having a pet, they are in our lives for such a short time and it never seems long enough...


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

momto3k9s said:


> Thank you everyone! Does anyone know of a good place to buy a pet urn?


They're available online as well as at pet crematoriums. Two of mine are wooden boxes that I bought at Target. They have a hinged lid and the lid has a place for your pet's photo. They're about 10" wide 3" deep by 6". The ones I bought only cost $15-$20, but Target doesn't always carry them.

My condolences to you and your family. May Zeus rest in peace and I hope you find some inner peace as well. You did your best for him up until the very end.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

LINDA,
This is the one my mom got for her dog and it is top quality, and fine workmanship.
It is also a good feeling to have them back home with you.
http://www.memorial-urns.com/store/p...&cat=51&page=1


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so very sorry. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you all. I wish I could hug all of you right now. :-(


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i wish i could hug you too right now
:hug::hug::hug:
my heart aches for you and your family.
may you allow your heart to have peace for the final act of kindness you showed to your beloved zeus. you're in my prayers.


----------



## martinjulio2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm so very sorry Linda. Rest in peace Zeus


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

So so Sorry!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

martinjulio2020 said:


> I'm so very sorry Linda. Rest in peace Zeus


C'mon folks, this post is 6 years old. Mom to 3k9s is an active member, and boosting a post from six years ago about her dog dying a week before Christmas could be considered cruel. 

Martinjulio, My only thought (other than being deliberately cruel) is that you either just lost a dog, or you are going through the last days with yours. Please check on the dates of these posts.


----------

